# Mounting transducer with trim tabs.



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Where is the best place to mount a transducer with a single engine and trim tabs to best keep whitewash from disrupting the sonar.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you read the directions?

http://www.airmartechnology.com/uploads/InstallGuide/17-247-03.pdf


----------

